# Foundation QH %?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FQHA ©  Foundation Quarter Horse Association © The Original Non-Profit Foundation Quarter Horse Association 
FQH_Percentage_Calculation

You pay $15 and they calculate it for you. I did it years back when I just got my qh...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh neato!!! I might try that!  Alright everyone, let's start a pool! What are your guesses?!?!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Calculating Your Horses Foundation Quarter Horse Percentage by Foundation Quarter Horses Magazine

I will tell you, though, that Foundation % means absolutely nothing.

Post her pedigree from allbreed.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh wait, I went on there and it asks for the horse's AQHA #...but my horse is registered APHA, not AQHA


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

bubba13 said:


> Calculating Your Horses Foundation Quarter Horse Percentage by Foundation Quarter Horses Magazine
> 
> I will tell you, though, that Foundation % means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Post her pedigree from allbreed.


Oh sweet!!! Here it is! 

Coosas Playgirl Paint


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Coosas Playgirl Paint

Never mind, I just looked her up. Really no way to calculate her percentage as she has way too much Paint in there, going way too far back. Even at that, she has a fair amount of Thoroughbred on the bottom side, which would make her percentage pretty low. I imagine that her bulk comes from the halter breeding, not from old bulldogs.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

ok cool, thanks bubba!!  such interesting stuff, I love learning about it!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

P.S. I just created another thread called "Halter bred?" Bubba, and you seem to know what you're talking about with that stuff, can you go check it out if you get a chance?


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea, I don't see much percentage wise in there that would make her "foundation"

We have 4 QH stallions, Blue is 96%, Tweetie is 93%, Bucky is 91% and Junior is 97%

They are all Poco Bueno, King, Leo, Hancock bred, etc.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> I will tell you, though, that Foundation % means absolutely nothing.


 
Just curious... Why do you say that?? 
Not interested for debate, just interested. Thanks


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The Foundation Registry people tout it like it's some kind of hallmark of quality--that TB's are "ruining" the breed, and they're getting back to the old bulldogs of yesteryear, the "real" Quarter Horses....

Nah, what (a lot of them) are doing is breeding strictly for pedigree (and frequently color like dun or grullo) and quality, conformation, and athletic ability go out the window. They act like their shows are for the "common man," by banning clipping the horse's face and silver on tack (it must be covered by duct tape!), but what they've really done in many cases is create a joke of a competition that requires very little out of a horse.

Thoroughbred blood is not teh devil, as they'd have you believe. TB's have done much to improve the Quarter Horse breed, and you'll even see a fair amount of TB in a lot of ranch- and cow-type horses. What you _won't_ see poorly-conformed, bred-for-pedigree-only horses.

I have nothing against FQH's...just the idea that they are somehow "better."

I was not the original author of the following, but got it from a friend who wrote it:

credit goes to Susan Larkin for the research posted here. 

- the foundation registries will
accept a high percentage Thoroughbred horse as being "100% foundation"
if it was registered in the AQHA before a certain date... and would
count every percent of TB blood against a horse bred just like that
one if the second one was registered by the AQHA after a certain date.

- ALL of the foundation registries promote the idea that a horse
is, somehow, a better horse if it doesn't have much, if any
Thoroughbred breeding. And all the while they accept horses with a high percentage of TB...
if certain other criteria (like when the horse was registered in the
AQHA) is met.

- Joe Reed, at over 75% TB, was one of 19 stallions selected by
the founders of the AQHA to represent what they thought the American
Quarter Horse should be. These 19 stallions were designated the
Foundation Sires... so, of course, Joe Reed was as foundation of a
Quarter Horse as a horse could be.

Below are the actual percentages of Thoroughbred blood of each of
these horses based on their known pedigrees (and I'm sure that many of
the "unknowns" in the pedigrees had a lot of TB blood to but, being
unlisted, "unknown" was counted as 0%). It is true that a few of
these horses are Joe Reed #3, and Oklahoma Star #6 and their
descendents. I just put their percentages as they really were (as
nearly as I could learn) because, in spite of what the NFQHA says,
there are a lot of horses besides these two that did not get their TB
blood counted against them while other, sometimes, great foundation
type horses, get every drop of TB blood in their veins counted against
them and their descendents. 

88 STALLIONS +++++++++++++ 

Beaver Creek ... 31.2134 % 

Bee Line ... 24.5888 % TB 

Bert ... 29.2235 % TB 

Bill Cody ... 74.939 % TB 

Blackburn ... 33.1544 % TB 

Blue Valentine ... 26.1002 % TB 

Buck Hancock ... 52.6352 % TB 

Bueno Chex ... 22.2689 % TB 

Chubby ... 24.0815 % TB 

Clint Higgins ... 25.4791 % TB 

Clint Higgins ... 25.4791 % TB 

Continental King ... 19.2019 % TB 

Cowboy ... 39.8926 % TB 

Del Rio Joe ... 39.3983 % TB 

Dexter ... 8.0292 % TB 

Driftwood ... 44.4947 % TB 

Driftwood Ike ... 42.0167 % TB 

Easter King ... 8.4885 % TB 

Fairfax Joe ... 46.4085 % TB 

George Clegg ... 29.2235 % TB 

Gold King Bailey ... 16.1713 % TB 

Great Pine ... 31.6323 % TB 

Grey Badger II ... 27.0111 % TB 

Hank H ... 15.1627 % TB 

Hard Twist ... 36.3526 % TB 

Harlan ... 13.6176 % TB 

Hired Hand ... 53.1006 % TB 

Hollywood Gold ... 6.25 % TB 

Jackie Bee ... 23.2651 % TB

Jessie James ... 41.8335 % TB 

Joe Bailey ... 9.5093 % TB 

Joe Cody ... 41.5009 % TB 

Joe Hancock ... 42.7735 % 

Joe Moore ... 32.08 % TB 

Joe Reed ... 75.6104 % TB 

Joe Reed II ... 65.979 % TB 

King ... 9.5703 % TB 

King Fritz ... 20.2477 % TB 

King Paul ... 18.634 % TB 

King's Pistol ... 27.7924 % TB 

LH Chock ... 12.41 % TB 

Lauro ... 88.0128 % TB 

Lemac ... 37.7136 % TB 

Leo ... 70.6421 % TB 

Leo San ... 49.7355 % TB 

Mr San Peppy ... 45.5949 % TB 

Nifty Pep ... 38.1592 % TB 

Nowata Star ... 48.2361 % TB 

Okie Leo ... 37.7136 % TB 

Oklahoma Star ... 55.9814 % TB 

Oklahoma Star Jr ... 29.4067 % TB 

Old Sorrel ... 90.8203% TB 

Old Tom Cat ... 50.8639 % TB 

Pat Star Jr ... 23.8342 % TB 

Paul A ... 29.1076 % TB 

Pay Day ... 33.1298 % TB 

Peponita ... 47.1222 % TB 

Peppy San ... 45.5949 % TB 

Poco Bueno ... 20.5628 % TB 

Poco Dell ... 24.759 % TB 

Poco Pine ... 18.3808 % TB 

Poco Red Ant ... 30.0851 % TB 

Poco Robin ... 18.57 % TB 

Poco Tivio ... 22.3297 % TB 

Power Command ... 22.1146 % TB 

Pretty Boy ... 32.3975 % TB 

Pretty Buck ... 28.6957 % TB 

Pretty Pokey ... 22.3297 % TB 

Pudden Head ... 36.4882 % TB 

Red Man ... 21.3868 % TB 

Rey Jay ... 43.4326 % TB 

Robin Reed ... 69.0445 % TB 

Royal King ... 8.3035 % TB 

San Siemon ... 8.96 % TB 

Scooter S ... 39.207 % TB 

Senor Bailey ... 32.1625 % TB 

Sheik ... 49.9878 % TB 

Showdown ... 82.0496 % TB 

Silvertone ... 2.6787 % TB 

Silver King ... 66.1194 % TB 

Snipper Reed ... 34.4513 % TB 

Star Deck ... 28.9917 % TB 

Star Duster ... 41.9647 % TB 

Tony ... 11.084 % TB 

Waggoner ... 18.7241 % TB 

Wimpy ... 80.6153 % TB 

Wimpy II ... 88.0127 % TB 

Wimpy III ... 58.3557 % TB 

Zantanon H ... 8.4564 % TB

20 MARES+++++++++++++

Codalena ... 43.718 % TB 

Dixie Beach ... 12.0724 % TB 

Dolly D ... 25.4097 % TB 

Gay Jay ... 35.408 % TB 

Lady Coolidge ... 12.0724 % TB 

Lady Fairfax ... 41.3414 % TB 

Lady Sophia ... 39.5445 % TB 

Lena Horn ... 15.6632 % TB 

Leolib ... 41.9792 % TB 

Linda Mujer ... 20.5321 % TB 

Little Meow ... 32.6832 % TB 

Mame Taylor ... 32.8125 % TB 

Maudie Williams ... 22.799 % TB 

Miss Bow Tie ... 24.4614 % TB 

Miss Chubby ... 12.0408 % TB 

Miss Meyers ... 49.3164 % TB 

Poco Lena ... 22.3297 % TB 

Pretty Rosalie ... 16.1987 % TB

Shady Dell ... 28.9551 % TB 

Sorrel Sue ... 4.7852 % TB 

And let us look at those non-Quarter Horses that aren't 'Foundation Eligible':
These show ABSOLUTELY not even close to as much Quarter Horse type as those sooper Foundation horses... you can't even tell they're Quarter Horsese, because they're so Thoroughbred-y... ???
BA Famous Zena








Zippy Zevi Dasher








Charlie Starlight
















Teninas First








Fair Little Peppy








Little Tenina








Band of Azure








Judge Cash








This Snow Is Royal








Strawfly Special








Did you ever wonder why many people get into Foundation horses in the first place? Because it's a way to totally eliminate the talent and artform of conformation and type assessment -- you can say 'yup, that'n there is 99%, and mah stud is 89%, and they're both purdy colors, let's BREED EM!' 
Not saying all Foundation folks get it in it for that reason -- far from it. But the ones that DO... give the ones that DON'T a bad name. 
IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE THIS WAY.
There ARE options for people who want to breed quality Foundation horses -- you don't HAVE to choose crap, dammit!
























Here's some popular percentages for you of top producing sires -- Foundation does not have to mean crap! 








And you DON'T see THOSE folks posting their horses Foundation percentage, do you? 
Like I said -- it's a GIMMICK to sell HORSES in a BAD ECONOMY to people who DO NOT KNOW ANY BETTER and are looking for an easy way to buy what they think will be a guaranteed quality horse.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree Bubba. My family has raised foundation bred horses since the 50s. The only time percentages matter is for double registration. Doesn't mean a darn thing in all reality. I personally have no problem with TB lines, they can add a lot to the mix. For me, being foundation isn't to eliminate tb blood, its continuing proven lines that I love. Several of mine have TB lines (Three Bars mainly by way of Due Note) 

It drives me nuts to see horses promoted on % only. That percentage won't fix conformational faults or nasty dispositions. There is one particular breeder I can think of who, even in this market, is breeding dozens of his own mares because he has a grandson of TEJ. Said stud isn't even broke let alone done a darn thing and to be nice about it, he's fugly. Still has 10 yearlings he couldn't sell last year and yet breeds them again. 

I do show some foundation shows, but show AQHA as well. Showing foundation shows for me is a chance to take youngsters out for practice, a chance to get on cattle without hauling across state lines & spending a bunch of cash before they are ready. Plus its nice to not have to doll up horses (and myself) for what is essentially a warm up day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

At one point I figured out the % of a couple of my mares. They are in the mid to high 97%. Not one of them or any of the horses on their papers where bred with any thought to the foundation %. They where all bred to perform. They just happen to have a high %. This is how it worked out.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Huh, Interesting to know. 
Thank you Bubba!


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

I've noticed faaaar too many people breeding foundation horses up in Idaho, Montana, a lot of the ranchers that are breeding the ugly just because of the pedigree.

We breed four foundation quarter horse stallions but conformation comes first. We breed for these pedigrees because we like the original type and strive to keep it instead of just the percentage. We like the minds and their workability as ranch horses. 




























I don't have any recent pics of this guy as he's currently in Texas.









Any "foundation" breeders who think TBs are evil are not truly doing their research considering horses like Three Bars is taken into consideration in the percentages.  We actually prefer the foundation horses such as Hancock, Poco Bueno and King who have a higher TB percentage because it offers the speed and agility we need. Too much muscle is more of a hindrance than a help as they get in their own way...

Then again, we also don't mess with the Foundation Registry, just the NFQHA because the NFQHR's percentages are different and gets a lot of confusion going. We don't compete in the foundation competitions, either.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, here is another question then.... 

What about and why is the NFQHA differen than FQHA???

I have noticed there being a difference, but the websties do lack explaination. They both claim to be computing the same thing....?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is like anything else. They could not agree so they all took their toys home and built their own sand box to play in.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Haha! I see... so in your opinion, which number is more relevant (or neither)?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

neither. Would not wast my money.


----------

